# dog incontinence propalin increased thirst



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

hi. I would be interested to see if anyone else's dog that is taking propalin has had severe increased thirst. my dog has been on this now for approx 6 months and gradually we have noticed increased urination and increased thirst. To now being up three times thru the night, drinking to excess hence lots of urination. and the drug appears to not always be working that well now. so we did a Vet visit and paid a large bill for full blood tests with sedation,that have come back clear. the vet said the urine sample was mostly water,no urine,low gravity.Which indicated she was trying to flush out her system by drinking so much. he doesnt think its cussins? disease as she is otherwise very well in herself. So now we are trying a water deprivation test.not easy with two dogs. by 11am she had consumed 5 pints of water and 8 pee stops!. I am not sure if this increased thirst is actually a side effect of the meds,but the vet said no! I am almost at the point of stopping the propalin and trying the herbal leaks no more just to see if the thirst decreases. Just wondered if anyone had the same problem. Not easy trying to work, constantly wash bedding and mop and no sleep,but we love her so much we will try anything.hellllp


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

jayne c said:


> hi. I would be interested to see if anyone else's dog that is taking propalin has had severe increased thirst. my dog has been on this now for approx 6 months and gradually we have noticed increased urination and increased thirst. To now being up three times thru the night, drinking to excess hence lots of urination. and the drug appears to not always be working that well now. so we did a Vet visit and paid a large bill for full blood tests with sedation,that have come back clear. the vet said the urine sample was mostly water,no urine,low gravity.Which indicated she was trying to flush out her system by drinking so much. he doesnt think its cussins? disease as she is otherwise very well in herself. So now we are trying a water deprivation test.not easy with two dogs. by 11am she had consumed 5 pints of water and 8 pee stops!. I am not sure if this increased thirst is actually a side effect of the meds,but the vet said no! I am almost at the point of stopping the propalin and trying the herbal leaks no more just to see if the thirst decreases. Just wondered if anyone had the same problem. Not easy trying to work, constantly wash bedding and mop and no sleep,but we love her so much we will try anything.hellllp


Not sure what to make of this but here is a link i found that has a lot of info on the drug.I can assume she is on this to stop urination?After being on any drug for a good amount of time the system can build up a tolerance to it.Maybe the doses need to be adjusted?

Propalin for Animal Use - Drugs.com


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jayne c said:


> hi. I would be interested to see if anyone else's dog that is taking propalin has had severe increased thirst. my dog has been on this now for approx 6 months and gradually we have noticed increased urination and increased thirst. To now being up three times thru the night, drinking to excess hence lots of urination. and the drug appears to not always be working that well now. so we did a Vet visit and paid a large bill for full blood tests with sedation,that have come back clear. the vet said the urine sample was mostly water,no urine,low gravity.Which indicated she was trying to flush out her system by drinking so much. he doesnt think its cussins? disease as she is otherwise very well in herself. So now we are trying a water deprivation test.not easy with two dogs. by 11am she had consumed 5 pints of water and 8 pee stops!. I am not sure if this increased thirst is actually a side effect of the meds,but the vet said no! I am almost at the point of stopping the propalin and trying the herbal leaks no more just to see if the thirst decreases. Just wondered if anyone had the same problem. Not easy trying to work, constantly wash bedding and mop and no sleep,but we love her so much we will try anything.hellllp


Has she got any other symptoms apart from the excessive drinking and peeing like also seeming much more hungry and food driven, Is there any signs of increased panting, exercise intolerance to what she was doing, any signs of weight gain, or especially developing a pot bellied appearance or a bigger belly, also hows her coat condition, is there a deterioration in condition, or it looks dull and maybe thinner?

Do you know what her specific gravity reading was? Cushings dogs which is another name for hyper adrenocorticism where the body produces too much cortisol and causes excessive peeing and drinking as well as the other symptoms above or eventually it does usually has a specific gravity of 1.001 to
1.030

Was there anything on the bloods although maybe not screamingly high increased do you know. Cushings can show up sometimes on the normal bloods as increased AP, ALT, cholesterol, glucose and decreased urea.
Increased neutrophil and occasionally RBC, Decreased oesonophil and lymphocyte counts.

The reason I ask is that I had a dog on Propalin because of leakage originally put down to Urinary sphincter incompetence and she developed cushings.
Propalin shouldn't be used in dogs with Cushings, so it may have been possible that she did have this and it exacerbated the cushings in mines case, which is why Ive given the test results and symptoms that can develop too for cushings.
Once she was diagnosed and on the cushings meds, she didn't need propalin anyway all the drinking, leaking and peeing stopped.
Propalin can have side effects 
In the course of field clinical trials, loose stools, liquid diarrhoea, decrease in appetite, arrhythmia and collapse were reported in some dogs. Treatment was continued depending on the severity of the undesirable effect observed.

Sympathomimetics may produce a wide range of effects, most of which mimic the results of excessive stimulation of the sympathetic nervous system (e.g. effects on heart rate and blood pressure).

Dizziness and restlessness were also occasionally reported. Hypersensitivity may occur in very rare cases.

Phenylpropanolamine, a sympathomimetic drug, may affect the cardiovascular system, especially blood pressure and heart rate, and should be used with caution in animals with cardiovascular diseases.

Care should be exercised in treating animals with severe renal or hepatic insufficiency, diabetes mellitus, hyperadrenocorticism, glaucoma, hyperthyroidism or other metabolic disorders.

The actual tests for diagnosing cushings are specific blood tests, usually something called an ACTH stimulation test and/ or a low dose dexamethasone test.

Have you still got her on the full dose based on her body weight 3 x daily as manufacturers stated dose? Ive actually had two dogs in it and in both cases I managed to get mine down to twice daily in the end and a low dose that was nowhere near the full stated body weight to dosage ratio. I did this by decreasing each dose down little by little to get it to the lowest possible dose that was still effective.

There is another medication you can use VOM wise which is something called incurin, this works differently and is a hormone used in bitches where the urinary spinchter incompetence is due to hormone dependency, that though you cant use if there is a history or mammary tumours or other tumours that are hormone dependant. The only other VOM I know of and is often used is something called Urillin but that is the same as Propalin they both contain
phenylpropanolamine so really the same thing only different brand names.

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Propalin™ Syrup, 40mg/ml for Dogs - Contra-indications, warnings, etc

Im assuming they have thoroughly ruled out diabetes as a cause of the increased thirst and urination?

There can be a variety of reasons for excessive drinking and these can include 
Kidney problems, high levels of calcium in the blood, liver problems, kidney infection, diabetes, uterine infections like Pyometra obviously unspayed bitches, Over active adrenal glands,cushings. over active thyroid (unusual in dogs they mostly become underactive although there are some conditions) or toxins.

There is another cause water balance is controlled by drinking and water loss in urine. if there is lack of water or excessive loss, the pituitary gland should release a hormone called ADH, this then tells the kidneys to concentrate the urine so hold on to water. At the same time part of the brain should be stimulated to drink. Sometimes what can happen is the pituitary gland doesn't make this hormone or doesn't release the ADH, or sometimes also what can happen is that the kidneys don't respond to the message given by the ADH hormone. If the hormone isn't being made or released then its often a condition known as diabetes insipidus or water diabetes which is different to diabetes mellitus (sugar).

One of the reasons they do the water depravation test is to check that the kidneys are responding to the ADH hormone and concentrate water. if the kidneys don't concentrate the urine when they do this test then they will sometimes give a synthetic version of the ADH hormone and then they will test the concentration. It will probably depend on the results of the water deprivation test, it the urine becomes concentrate when waters restricted then that will tell if the kidneys are concentrating properly.

Likely they will be able to tell you more once they get the results of the water deprivation test and proceed from there if necessary.

Hope this might help or at least explain a few things.


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. Millie is a weirmaraner spayed bitch. She was put on propalin for what the vet thought was sphincter incontinence about 9 months ago.Initially it did seen to stop the leaking but she still got us up a couple of nights every night,and the odd bed wetting. so i completed the deprivation test. Which was hard as she so wanted to drink more than the 4 pints on the third day. I took the sample to the vet today. I expected the gravity reading to have raised as the colour was definitely pee coloured. She hadnt had a drink since 7pm the night before and it took her a while ironically to urinate now that we needed a sample this morning. A different vet tested the urine which was clear still of any problems on dipping but the gravity reading was still low. so i am awaiting the next step. She is very well in herself,no pot belly and her coat is lovely.


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

so i am on day 6 of the water deprivation test. I am reading this can be potentially dangerous if the dog has water diabetes? She wants to drink os much more than 3 pints and i will be so glad when this is over. Her urine still looks pale to me. I have read up so much on this along with cushings disease which appears very similar symptoms. She is a very greedy dog but can leave her own biscuits in the bowl unfinished, but still sleep with one eye open and run to the kitchen if anyone gets up. I guess it could be hard to tell re the pot belly due to being a deep chested dog. I would say she does have a bit of a belly but wouldnt describe it as pot.
couldnt my vet test for increased cortisol? to try and get some answers?
he also suggested a trial of the nasal spray drug i believe that is for the water diabetes.
I tried the leaks no more herbal drops just to see if the thirst was related to the propalin,but it turned into leaks more than before!. so we are back on propalin. i hope this isnt the underlying cause of kidney damage.
I just want answers now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jayne c said:


> so i am on day 6 of the water deprivation test. I am reading this can be potentially dangerous if the dog has water diabetes? She wants to drink os much more than 3 pints and i will be so glad when this is over. Her urine still looks pale to me. I have read up so much on this along with cushings disease which appears very similar symptoms. She is a very greedy dog but can leave her own biscuits in the bowl unfinished, but still sleep with one eye open and run to the kitchen if anyone gets up. I guess it could be hard to tell re the pot belly due to being a deep chested dog. I would say she does have a bit of a belly but wouldnt describe it as pot.
> couldnt my vet test for increased cortisol? to try and get some answers?
> he also suggested a trial of the nasal spray drug i believe that is for the water diabetes.
> I tried the leaks no more herbal drops just to see if the thirst was related to the propalin,but it turned into leaks more than before!. so we are back on propalin. i hope this isnt the underlying cause of kidney damage.
> I just want answers now


The one of mine who had cushings didn't in fact have the pot bellied appearance, so it doesn't always follow.

The vet could do the ACTH stimulation test for that they have to go in for a few hours, have bloods taken then they are given an injection of synthetic ACTH hormone then about an hour or so later another blood sample is taken.
There are two forms of Cushings pituitary dependent and adrenal dependent.
About 80% of cushings in dogs is Pituatary. Its usually used as the first test, it has a lower false positive rate then the low dose dexamethasone test (which is another diagnostic) but it can have false negatives. It will reliably diagnose about 85% of pituitary Dependent but only about 50% of adrenal. Its the quickest and simple of the tests so is usually used first. The tests not only tell
if the dog has got cushings over production of cortisol, it can also tell if they have addisons which is the opposite not enough, which will also often cause increased drinking and urination too. Interestingly unlike cushings which will often show up changes in the normal blood tests as listed before, Addisons doesn't often show any.

Mine also had the low dose dexamethasone test too, you have to do this on another day and they do have to stay in all day. With this test though the sensitivity is more then 95% Meaning that false negatives rarely occur . You can get false positives, which is probably why they often do the both as my dog had.

As far as Im aware Diabetes Insipidus (water diabetes) is one of the more unusual things that case increased drinking and urination, there are a lot more common things.

There is a good link below if you haven't seen it already which explains about diabetes Insipidus and the water depravation and the vasopressin test the vets now talking about, but it also lists all the more common causes of increased thirst and urination too.

http://www.wvc.org/images/session_notes_2013/2013_SA120.pdf


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

thank you so much for your expert help. We visited the vets last night and following the water deprivation, the urine gravity had increased but the vet said not to an expected level following the deprivation. so we are on a trial using DDAVP. Two drops twice a day into the eye. The dog never got up last night to urinate! this must be a first in a year! The 2.5ml bottle of drops was almost £50. I am amazed to find it online for £4.50!. what i wasnt told was do not tip the bottle and following the drive home a costly fair bit has spilt out. So we do this for a few days then call the vet with our findings,which already i am seeing a decrease in thirst and urination. I believe we then try off the drug and see what happens. I wonder if you can explain what this is indirecting. I have read up and i am trying to closely listen to the vets Spanish accent but it does sound complicated. I know we are testing for water insipidus. This drug is obviously a replacement for vasopressin, and would help with nocturia,the thirst and urination. So is the answer on what happens when off the drug again. Does this give then a diagnosis of water insipidus????
the vet said the dog has no clinnical signs of cushings, apart from thirst and urination,low gravity. he said he would test with other clinical signs present usually but didnt want to charge me costly fees if not necessary. is measuring cortisone levels a specific test and not found on routine bloods and urine tests.
Lastly can the DDAVP been given continuously with out worrying side effects.
thank you again...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jayne c said:


> thank you so much for your expert help. We visited the vets last night and following the water deprivation, the urine gravity had increased but the vet said not to an expected level following the deprivation. so we are on a trial using DDAVP. Two drops twice a day into the eye. The dog never got up last night to urinate! this must be a first in a year! The 2.5ml bottle of drops was almost £50. I am amazed to find it online for £4.50!. what i wasnt told was do not tip the bottle and following the drive home a costly fair bit has spilt out. So we do this for a few days then call the vet with our findings,which already i am seeing a decrease in thirst and urination. I believe we then try off the drug and see what happens. I wonder if you can explain what this is indirecting. I have read up and i am trying to closely listen to the vets Spanish accent but it does sound complicated. I know we are testing for water insipidus. This drug is obviously a replacement for vasopressin, and would help with nocturia,the thirst and urination. So is the answer on what happens when off the drug again. Does this give then a diagnosis of water insipidus????
> the vet said the dog has no clinnical signs of cushings, apart from thirst and urination,low gravity. he said he would test with other clinical signs present usually but didnt want to charge me costly fees if not necessary. is measuring cortisone levels a specific test and not found on routine bloods and urine tests.
> Lastly can the DDAVP been given continuously with out worrying side effects.
> thank you again...


I know quite a bit about cushings purely because I had a dog who was cushings for the last at least 3 years of her life (Her passing wasn't anything to do with the cushings btw) so not only did I live with it and experience the problems, I had also researched it extensively as much as I could, Ive got low cortisol the opposite myself so no stranger to adrenal/cortisol problems in both forms.

Unfortunately my knowledge of Diabetus insipidus is a lot less.
I know it can take several forms, there is one where there is not enough Anti diuretic hormone produced (ADH) If you think of the ADH as the talking mechanism it might be easier, its produced and released to tell the kidneys when to concentrate water and hold on to fluid, this in turn stimulates thirst and the need to drink.

When its all working like it should, then the water in the body should be balanced taking in/drinking water and then letting it out in the form of urine so its all nicely and correctly hydrated.

So the hormone is made and released, when there isn't enough fluid will tell the kidneys to hold onto urine and not let it out (concentrate) and at the same time thirst is stimulated.

One of the reasons I know of is when the ADH Hormone isn't being produced and/or released properly, when this happens then it cant give the kidneys the proper instructions. So instead the body just carries on letting out urine, doesnt concentrate and reserve water, so the vicious circle of excessive drinking and urinating starts.

The other thing that can go wrong, is that the ADH Hormone that tells the kidneys what to do is being produced and released, but there is a problem with the kidneys themselves they cant either respond to the hormone telling them what to do, or something actually is wrong and they loose the ability to concentrate urine. The problem is that there are lots of different causes that can stop the kidneys not being able to concentrate urine, likewise there are different causes that can stop the pituitary gland in the brain being able to make or release the ADH hormone in the first place.

Im assuming the vets have ruled out other causes of the kidneys being unable to concentrate urine which is what they usually do first. That's when they usually go onto the water deprivation test. If the kidneys don't respond during the test which I understand hers haven't then they go onto the test shes had now, which is giving a synthetic ADH Hormone in your case in the form of eye drops. If it then concentrates with the use of these, it will seem that her problem is not the ability of the kidneys themselves to be able to concentrate urine its actually a problems with the Hormone that tell them what to do. What it wont I believe tell you though, is exactly why the ADH isn't being made or released.

Like a lot of other essential hormone deficiencies if her problem is that, the answer is to give replacement theraphy and she will need to continue on the ADH replacement. I should imagine the vets as well as waiting for your report will also like do urine tests again to measure, with the medication and then without it.

The medication I don't know about, but have found this on Desmopressin which shes on that may be of some help.

Desmopressin Acetate | Diabetes Insipidus Treatment for Pets | VCA Animal Hospitals

There is a member called Firedog who doesn't seem to have been on much lately, but her little dog is on desmopressin for the same thing. I will try to leave a message with a link to the thread asking her if she wouldn't mind giving her personal experience with the condition and medication too.


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

thank you very much. It definitely seems to be having effect. I have given 3 pints freely for two big dogs to share and they are just about ready to be topped up. Previously she had 8 pints on day one of the deprivation. I have ordered a refractometer? from ebay. Which was only £20,and i wish id had this from the start. Just to gauge the gravity myself. I realise it will not be of vet quality but thought id try for the price. I am sorry to hear about your dog, they are part of the family and it must be a very difficult time to loose your companion.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jayne c said:


> thank you very much. It definitely seems to be having effect. I have given 3 pints freely for two big dogs to share and they are just about ready to be topped up. Previously she had 8 pints on day one of the deprivation. I have ordered a refractometer? from ebay. Which was only £20,and i wish id had this from the start. Just to gauge the gravity myself. I realise it will not be of vet quality but thought id try for the price. I am sorry to hear about your dog, they are part of the family and it must be a very difficult time to loose your companion.


Hope you get on OK keep us updated.
I lost my girl last June, she was 16 and 2 months, still miss her though.
she was part of our lives for 15 years since I rescued her at 15months old.
Thank you.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I received you message Sled Dog, hubby home today so haven't had much a chance to get on pc and no time last night due to a poorly child.

My girl has been on DDAVP since October 2013, we started noticing lakes of wee in the morning when I came down to let my girls out. She is a Border Terrier and it was an awful lot of wee for one dog. I didn't know it was her but I suspected.

We get her medication on prescription at £10.50 a time with three repeats on it, which cost me £17.50 a go, so if you are getting it a £4 a bottle point me in that direction please. She is on 2 drops in the morning and two at bedtime which usually does the job until morning. I don't usually give her the morning drops as I am usually with her to let her out when she wants.

Last October she started drinking more again and I didn't know if this was a progression in the Diabetes Insipidus or something else. Unfortunately because condition is caused by a brain tumour I understand if it grows a little it can cause other problems, my girl now has liver problems and between that medication and the DDAVP it costs me between £70 and £100 a month to keep her going. I am hoping her condition will be stable for a good while yet. I don't want to lose her but she is full of lumps and bumps now and the vets won't put her under because of her liver. Obviously if I feel she is suffering then I will do what needs to be done but I am hoping that she will be here for a while longer and just go to sleep at home one night.

Sorry, I have probably made you feel much worse. Hope you get you little lady sorted. My dogs urine is completely clear like water. I also mean to say that my dog is not spayed and because of her condition tends to have a lot of phantom pregnancies, so if yours isn't spayed keep an eye out for that as well.

The drops cant cure the problem in the brain but are good for regulating the urine, so technically the dog could just be left to drink. I don't care about the continuous floor washing but I can't bear the look on my girls face when she has wet on the floor, she looks so ashamed, she never gets in trouble and she hates the drops but I would rather give them than have her look upset.

I do remember being told that if the drops stopped the weeing then the problem was in the brain not the kidneys.


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

We lost Millie on Sunday night. We are so unhappy and not handling it well. We rushed her to the vets with bloat. Totally unrelated to the other issues we were told. We were advised to go home and they would call us. We never even said goodbye properly...within a hour the vet called with a possible diagnosis of twisted stomach. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and why did i not stay! I understand this terrible emergancy, but when the vet wants an immediate answer while my dog is on the table ,it is the hardest thing i have ever had to do. We were told to consider her age 10, the other stuff going on,and the risks. We let her go:crying . We are beating ourselves up now and thing we should have fought for her. Then again i didnt want to put her through major surgery,wake up in pain in a strange place ,struggle and then loose her. But we didnt try... and for that i am truly sorry. I have revisited the vets to go over stuff as it all happened so quick,and they were excellent, but really just explained the condition. I want to see her notes and xrays,and i want someone to tell me she wouldnt have survived. I asked the vet if i had done the right thing,she replied.. you didnt do the wrong thing..so upset and angry...... I guess this type of end is the worst,as if its a cancer you know its only going to get worse, or a sudden heart problem,then its gods decision. I was playing god,and all i remember is my beautiful smiling girl that presented so well and happy..
I am going to look on this sight for outcomes of the op!


----------



## jayne c (Mar 5, 2015)

hi. I have only just seen your post about your dog and thank you. Im not sure how to set it so that i get notified of a reply?
Obviously this is now not a problem for us. I had just got the delivery of my propalin and a prescription for the eye drops. I want to help you and i acn inform you that i found the DDAVP on pharmacy2u for £4.86. I never got to the point of ordering it as my first lot was from the vet at £48! so i cannot comment what the service is like,but it certainly looks like what i had here.
good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jayne c said:


> We lost Millie on Sunday night. We are so unhappy and not handling it well. We rushed her to the vets with bloat. Totally unrelated to the other issues we were told. We were advised to go home and they would call us. We never even said goodbye properly...within a hour the vet called with a possible diagnosis of twisted stomach. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and why did i not stay! I understand this terrible emergancy, but when the vet wants an immediate answer while my dog is on the table ,it is the hardest thing i have ever had to do. We were told to consider her age 10, the other stuff going on,and the risks. We let her go:crying . We are beating ourselves up now and thing we should have fought for her. Then again i didnt want to put her through major surgery,wake up in pain in a strange place ,struggle and then loose her. But we didnt try... and for that i am truly sorry. I have revisited the vets to go over stuff as it all happened so quick,and they were excellent, but really just explained the condition. I want to see her notes and xrays,and i want someone to tell me she wouldnt have survived. I asked the vet if i had done the right thing,she replied.. you didnt do the wrong thing..so upset and angry...... I guess this type of end is the worst,as if its a cancer you know its only going to get worse, or a sudden heart problem,then its gods decision. I was playing god,and all i remember is my beautiful smiling girl that presented so well and happy..
> I am going to look on this sight for outcomes of the op!


Im so sorry, Having lost dogs with both prior warning that there is something terminal and also having lost dogs who suddenly became ill and in a matter or hours and so suddenly I have lost them, without doubt are the hardest ones to cope mostly because of the total shock, I would say too they are the ones you beat yourself up about and question yourself the most, even though you still question and beat yourself up even when you know you have no choice but to play god as you put it.

I know you want answers, and your plan to check the site for outcomes of the op, and you will likely find stories of it being a success, in which case you will torture yourself even more, but you do need to remember that every case is different, gastric bloat and tortion is an emergency condition, it is a very involved and complex condition too, and can have many complications and even though you will find successes there is also high mortality rates too. 
No one can tell you if it would have made a difference or not but there are a lot of factors against then for sometimes.

Some breeds are a lot more prone to bloat and tortion, At Purdue Veterinary university school of veterinary medicine the three main breeds more prone to bloat and tortion was the Great Dane, the St. Bernard and the third is Weimaraner Millies breed.

Boat begins when the stomach fills with gas increasing the size, it can also then twist which can be fatal in a very short time. It isn't only the stomach that is involved, it can press on major blood vessels that carry blood back to the heart, so circulation is impaired and shock can result, blood circulation to the stomach can also be impaired so that the tissue starts to die. Surgery is the only answer to get rid of the gas and untwist the stomach if its already taken place. One type of heart problem that can occur with bloat alone can be responsible for 38% mortality rate especially if its occurred before treatment starts.

Tissue damage, even it seems the spleen can be damaged too, so bloat and tortion can have many complications, the more damage and complications the less the chance of survival rate. How far its advanced when veterinary intervention starts is a large part of things too in the first place.
Age is a factor as well as the various problems that can arise that will affect the outcome of treatment, they found in a study mortality rate in dogs 10 years and over there was a 21% mortality alone.

I managed to find two studies on the condition, so you need to take these into account, if and when you find any things on the forum where the treatment has been a success there are lots of other things to consider and every case is different so even if you find successes on the forum every case is different and you need to take this into consideration before you torture yourself if you did the right thing or not. Dogs that have had the condition once can also sometimes get the condition again too.

I just hope that you will be kind to yourself, and not torment yourself just because you read that in some cases it can be solved, in probably as many if not more it cant always be either.

The studies I mentioned, what complications can be common, and associated problems and even things that can happen post surgery to cause mortality are on the link below. Please take these into consideration as well, and be kind to yourself.

01 Bloat - The Mother of All Emergencies - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------

